# South Florida Sport Fishing mag Article on Sheephead



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

HERD OF THIEVES

SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER 2005 ISSUE 
By, Captain Bill Walsh

Suddenly, you feel it one morning. A gentle northeast breeze, a touch of coolness in the air and a certain lack of humidity, signals both to you and to sheepshead everywhere that their annual spawn is drawing near. 

Each fall, as these banded bandits of the porgy family sense the descent of water temperatures along Florida's coasts, they begin their annual inshore migration toward near shore structure and the safety of the backwaters. In response, anglers throughout the state should limber up their tackle and double their supply of terminal gear in preparation for tangling with these toothy tackle testers. 

Not commonly perceived as a finicky fish, sheepshead are actually very sensitive to variations in water temperature and will move inshore to spawn only when triggered by declining water temperatures associated with the fall months. During this time, mature fish will feed heavily before spawning and, as a result, action with these bait thieves will be relatively consistent throughout the late fall and winter months, provided weather patterns and water temperatures remain somewhat stable. Most long-time “sheepherders” will agree that the key to a good season of sheepshead fishing is consistently cool weather combined with only an occasional warming trend to prevent their watery world from becoming too uncomfortably cold comfort. 

For example, last season was abbreviated significantly by an unusual influx of warming trends right in the heart of the fall and winter seasons, good news for snook and redfish anglers across the state, but quite the opposite for those looking to apprehend Florida's most notorious crab crunchers. At one point, water temperatures dropped gradually into the lower sixties and the vanguard of big sheepshead arrived like clockwork. But sadly, they disappeared just as quickly when consecutive warming trends increased surface temperatures in many areas by as much as ten degrees within only a matter of days. As a result, the remainder of the season was marginal at best, an affirmation of just how sensitive these often overlooked line-pullers are to fluctuations in water temperature and the factors that often accompany those changes. 

Those looking to catch big sheepshead should now fully comprehend that the most important factor in achieving a successful outcome is water temperature and its consistency. If temperatures remain cool and stable throughout the season, sheepshead will position themselves behind just about every rock pile and series of pilings in South Florida; but if temperatures fluctuate wildly, bigger fish will more likely retreat to deeper water along beach drop offs, channels and, of course on the near shore reefs, both artificial and natural.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*More Article*

HABITAT:

With a diet consisting mostly of crustaceans, barnacles and mollusks, sheepshead tend to seek the cover and nourishment provided by the assortment of near-shore structure during the early fall months. Although they will often be found in fair numbers on virtually all types of broken bottom, sheepshead do not exist in inexhaustible numbers in most areas. So, if you're working a published spot with heavy fishing pressure, don't be afraid to pull anchor and drift…you may find your own new territory holding a fresh supply of big sheepshead.

Once these finicky felons move inshore they can be almost anywhere. Favorite areas are those with noticeable current and some type of prominent bottom or shoreline structure. Tree stumps, dock pilings and channel markers are all typical sheepshead haunts during the fall and winter months. While shorelines and nearby channels and undercut banks or dramatic drop offs also provide ideal habitat during the cool weather seasons. In these areas, tidal movements expose tiny crustaceans and worms that sheepshead suck up like candy.

TACKLE:

As a professional fishing guide, I am constantly reminding my clients that fishing is a simple sport and they shouldn't try to over complicate it. Much the same, tackle and equipment for catching sheepshead should be kept relatively basic. 

Rods and reels should be light enough to cast a variety of presentations, but stiff enough to stop a feisty fish when he decides to dive for a piling or downed mangrove branch. In this case, light doesn't necessarily imply flimsy. In fact, an ideal sheepshead rod is fast action with enough power at the tip to set the hook in a bony mouth full of crunchy dentures. Rods with too soft of a tip simply won't do the trick. St. Croix's A566 MF or Falcon's Coastal 66M are formidable weapons for doing battle with these toothy tusslers of all sizes.

The reel should, of course, match the rod. Daiwa Black Gold 15s or Penn Slammer 260s loaded with 12 lb. original Stren work well for me. If you're fishing monofilament, drags should be set at approximately 70% of the stated breaking strength. When fishing with braided lines, drags settings can be increased to avoid break offs when fishing near barnacle encrusted structure.

The line you use will depend on which camp you're in …the “braid bunch” or the “mono gang.” Those who use braid swear by its thin diameter, unbelievable strength, and ultra-sensitivity. All well and good, but what if you don't want to feel every single tap and tickle when fishing for a particular species. 

Here's a short story that illustrates my point: One morning last winter I booked a charter with three fishing fanatics from New Jersey, all bound and determined to slay as many sheepshead as possible. Two of the guys brought their own gear… medium outfits loaded with braid. The third angler would be fishing with my outfits, equipment loaded to the lips with 12 lb. monofilament.

Off we went. These guys were all fired up in the hopes of encountering sheephead like they find bluefish at home. Arriving at our first spot, we baited up with shrimp and prepared to fish over a jagged reef just off Marco Island. No sooner than the baits hit the bottom the braiders felt that familiar tap…tap and ripped the rods way up over their heads. Nothing but air every time… just lots of lost bait. Meanwhile, the guy with the mono barely felt a nudge. But guess who landed a handful of nice sheepshead before anybody else. I classified the strike action of the braiders as the “Jersey Jerk” which eventually became somewhat of a comedy act. Finally, the braiders switched over to mono; and they too started to catch fish

Use that little anecdote to help make your own decision about what type of line to choose when seeking 'sheepies.' Bottom line is, either braid or mono will do the trick just fine if fished properly. 

Terminal tackle for sheepshead is a traditional slider or fish-finder rig. Fresh water anglers may recognize it as a Carolina rig. To tie the rig, slide a _- to 1-ounce egg sinker on your main running line and follow it with a Size 7 barrel-swivel. The swivel will hold the weight above the leader. Next, add a three to four foot piece of 20 lb. mono leader material and finish up with a snelled size 1 or 1/0 Mustad hook. Longer shank hooks will facilitate releases of undersize fish.

An alternative is a circle hook. I prefer Mustad Up-Eye circle hooks either Size 1 or 1/0. Circle hooks are designed so that fish literally hook themselves. Using circle hooks is a great alternative when you've got a novice fisherman aboard, or if you intend on releasing your catch.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*even more*

BAIT:

Sheepshead feed on a variety of crustaceans, mollusks and sea creatures, many of which can be caught with minimal effort, though a sheepshead's morsel of choice is unquestionably a fiddler crab. These spider-like critters can be found along beaches and tidal areas running helter-skelter with one claw in the air. Most easily corralled at low tide, fiddlers should be kept in a cool, moist, but not wet place. Impale them on your hook through the corner of their shell or break the larger ones in half, as sheepshead have relatively small mouths.

Next on the list of desired baits are sand fleas. They too can be found along the beaches and are obtained by digging along the waterline with a special rake available at most bait and tackle shops. Sand fleas should be appended to the hook in the same manner as a fiddler. 

Often considered specialty bait, tube worms are easily farmed from most mud flats at low tide. Although it takes a bit of effort to slog through the mud and extract these worms from their tubes which protrude through the sand and mud, gathering a few prior to a hardcore sheepshead outing is well worth the effort. Tube worms in a live state are fragile and generally not available commercially, but you can get dried or preserved worms at select tackle shops. 

Last but not least is the good ol' shrimp, the staple of many a fishing trip. Shrimp are easily attainable and equally easy to transport and handle. 
There is little argument that a one inch piece of fresh shrimp on a hook will bring the sheepies running. However, you may have an occasional snapper or other bottom dweller engulf your shrimp as it is more universally desirable than crabs, fleas and worms.


PRESENTATION & STRIKE:

The major difference between sheepshead and just about every other species is that you have to “hit them before they hit you.” If you've decided to use a fish-finder rig, your cast will place your sinker on the bottom with your bait some 12-inches beyond the weight. Sheepshead will approach your bait ever so gently, envelop it, suck it off your hook and move on completely undetected. In order to be a successful sheepherder, you have to find a way to outsmart them. 

So… here is an extremely important tip. You've got to move the bait while they have it in their grasp, even when you don't feel them eating it. A technique we use is to lift the rod softly every five or six seconds. The lift should be just enough to move the bait which is only a short distance away from the weight. As you gently lift the rod, any weight or resistance will indicate a sheepsheads is attempting to steal your bait. Strike firmly but not wildly, and you'll hook the fish. Nine times out of ten, the hook will be imbedded in the side of the fish's mouth or lodged in the roof of its mouth. If you deploy a circle hook, avoid the striking action, and the hook location will be, as advertised, right in the corner of the mouth.


FISHING FROM SHORE:

Fishing for sheepshead from shore can often be better than fishing from a boat. Although you won't have accessibility to near shore reefs and wrecks, your access to productive sheepshead habitat is almost limitless. Encrusted docks, especially those near moving water in reasonable water depths will present excellent sheepshead catching opportunities. Chum the water by scraping a few barnacles off the surrounding pilings, bait up and hang on. Big sheepshead also love concrete bridge abutments which can be fished the same way. 

Seawalls and the supporting rip-rap, usually not accessible to boats, also present unique opportunities to the shorebound angler. Fish barrier walls overgrown with oysters, barnacles and vegetation. For all of these areas shrimp will suffice, but fiddlers are your best bet.

Last but not least, surf fisherman will hold a ringside seat for great sheepshead fishing. Work you're baits on the bottom in the troughs between the bars using whatever baits come naturally in your locale. Fiddlers are always great, but sand fleas are like fillet mignonettes for sheepshead along the beach.

Wherever you decide to chase them this fall and winter, fishing for sheepshead is a great time for everyone in the family. You're certain to have have more than your fair share of missed strikes, but if you remember to be patient and follow the tips set forth in this editorial, your reward will be one of the best tasting fresh fish dinners you've ever sunk your teeth into.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Range:

Although commonly perceived as a native to Florida waters, sheepshead are certainly not confined to the sub-tropical waters of the Sunshine State. While earlier believed to have a northern reach only as far as Chesapeake Bay, their actual range seems to extend much further. In fact, you may have all heard of Sheepshead Bay just south of Brooklyn, New York. In addition, one of the largest sheepshead on record, 19lbs 10oz ., was actually landed in Vermont! 

Although somewhat similar in appearance to an immature black drum, this member of the porgy family is actually quite unique in its markings and distinguishing characteristics. Perhaps the sheepshead's most prominent characteristic, aside from its broad vertical black stripes, are its distinctive dentures, which include prominent incisors, molars and row of special rounded grinders formed in the inner portions of its mouth. Sheepshead also have very sharp dorsal and anal fins which need to be avoided during the de-hooking process. 

Sheepshead Facts: 

Minimum: 12” 
Bag limit: 15 per person per day
Florida State Record: 15 lbs. 2 oz.
World Record: 21 lbs. 4 oz.


THOUGHT THAT WAS A GOOD ARTICLE ... AT LEAST IN OCTOBER...
I LIKE THE MAG ALSO... WORTH READING..


----------

